# "de" ou "que" antes do futuro do subjuntivo?



## Jack79

Boa noite a todos,

Alguém poderia me dizer qual dessas frases é correta? 

vou sair depois deles voltarem
ou
vou sair depois que eles voltarem

e

vou sair antes deles voltarem 
ou
vou sair antes que eles voltarem  

Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

_'Depois de'_ e _'antes de'_ são as correctas


----------



## chlapec

Trata-se, nestes casos, do infinitivo conjugado, e não do futuro do conjuntivo:
"Antes de fazeres/dizeres (e não fizeres/disseres) tal coisa..."


----------



## Jack79

Obrigado Carfer e chlapec.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Olá, Jack,
Acho que este link pode te ajudar.


----------



## Jack79

Obrigado Goodview. A gramática portuguesa é realmente bem extensa.


----------



## Doctorr

chlapec said:


> Trata-se, nestes casos, do infinitivo conjugado, e não do futuro do conjuntivo:
> "Antes de fazeres/dizeres (e não fizeres/disseres) tal coisa..."



E se pode substituir isso por _antes de que fizeres/faças_? Nao sei a opçao correta. Em espanhol seria _antes de que faças_ (antes de que hagas).
Obrigado por anticipaçao.


----------



## okporip

(1) antes de eu fazer (tu fazeres/ ele fazer/ nós fazermos/ vós fazerdes/ eles fazerem)

(2) antes de que eu faça (tu faças/ ele faça/ nós façamos/ vós façais/ eles façam)

Você pode substituir (1) por (2) na maior parte das vezes, a menos que a frase esteja no passado. Por exemplo: 

"Antes de sair de casa, sempre olha a previsão do tempo" -> "Antes de que saia de casa, sempre olha a previsão do tempo".

Mas, 

"Antes de sair de casa, olhou a previsão do tempo" -> "Antes de que sa*ísse* de casa, olhou a previsão do tempo".


----------



## Doctorr

Okporip, obrigado.


----------



## Istriano

A gente usa assim:
_
Vou fazer isso {Antes de ser tarde demais / antes que seja tarde demais}
Vou sair depois de vocês voltarem.
Seu filho {depois de entrar/depois que entrou} na escola só fica doente.
__Seu filho {antes de entrar na escola} era muito feliz.__


Antes de que ~ Depois de que_ são formas dequeístas 


_Antes que seja tarde _(normal)
_Antes de que seja tarde_ (dequeísta, cheira à castelhana, muitos professores de português condenam por ser um cruzamento de _antes de_ e _antes que_)



> O fenômeno é tão enraizado que tem até nome: dequeísmo (colocar "de" antes de "que").
> Na  escrita chamada culta, é melhor não usar o "de".




http://educacao.uol.com.br/dicas-portugues/ult2781u526.jhtm


----------



## Doctorr

Istriano, pois é, tem razao por "cheira à castelhana" que antes de português apreendi espanhol e às vezes cometo erros tipicos dos hispanofalantes rs E este caso nao é reconhecido em espanhol como dequeísmo, é o normal dizer assim.
Entao, em port o normal é dizer "antes que _mais _subjuntivo" né?
Mas nestes casos prefere-se infinitivo pessoal?


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me que o infinitivo pessoal é mais frequente em português, embora o presente do subjuntivo também esteja certo.


----------



## Doctorr

Outsider, obrigado.


----------

